# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοήθεια δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τα περιστέρια

## lolita

Γεια σας παιδια! Θέλω βοήθεια! Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τα περιστερια! Λοιπόν η ιστορία έχει ως εξής.  Πριν 1 χρονο περίπου είδα αυτο   το περιστεράκι να κάθεται στη γωνία του μπαλκονιού μου. Προσπάθησα να το διώξω αλλά δεν έφευγε με τίποτα και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντυπωση για το πλησίασα πολύ. Μετα πρόσεξα ότι είχε χτυπήσει το ποδαράκι του και κούτσαινε το λυπήθηκα το κακόμοιρο και του έδωσα να φάει.  Απο τότε δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να μην έρχεται  :Youpi: . Το ποδαράκι του ευτυχώς έγινε καλά και τωρα πια δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.  :Happy0064: .  Να προσθέσω ότι δεν ερχόταν μόνο του εφέρνε και τους φίλους του μαζί και τρώγανε παρέα ε δεν γινόταν να ταιζω μονο 1 του ερχόταν πολύ κριμα για τα άλλα και κάπως έτσι έρχονται και τρώνε κάθε μερα.  Πριν 1 η 2 μήνες τώρα δεν θυμάμαι καλά ήρθε παρέα με τον κύριο απο εδώ   (Το περιστεράκι μου είναι θυληκό ) και κατάλαβα ότι είναι ζευγάρι απο τότε ήταν αχώριστα   . Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως ο αρσενικός δεν έρχεται καθόλου! Έρχεται μόνο το κουτσαβλάκι (έτσι την ονομάσαμε) μόνο του. Δεν πιστεύω να έχει ψοφίσει αλλα τι να πω..... :sad:    Ξέρω πολύ καλα ότι τα περιστερακια τα χωρίζει μόνο ο Θανατος. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω μήπως είναι φυσιολογικό να χωρίζονται τα περιστέρια και να ξανασυναντιούνται? Επισης η κουτσαβλίτσα έχει περίεγη συμπεριφορα τώρα τελευταία δηλαδή εκεί που ερχόταν κάθε μεσημέρι γύρω στις 14:00 με 15:00 τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες έρχεται απο το πρωί κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τρώει λίγο και φεύγει. Ξαναέρχεται μετά απο λίγη ώρα ξανατρώει λίγο και ξαναφεύει. Νομίζω πως εχει γινει μανούλα ή κάνω λάθος? Αν ξέρει κανείς ας μου απαντήσει σας παρακαλω! συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο.  Ανησυχώ για τον αρσενικό γιατι μπήκε αμέσως στην καρδιά μου. Η κουτσαβλίτσα ενα  χρόνο τωρα και είναι επιφυλακτικη μαζί μου ενω αυτος απο την πρώτη μέρα δεν με φοβιθηκε και ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ!!! Φανταζεστε την εκπληξη μου        ::

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες στην  παρεα μας !

*Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com**Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας*δεν βλεπω τις φωτο (αν εχεις ανεβασει )αλλα αυτο που πιστευω οτι σιγουρα συμβαινει ,ειναι οτι πραγματι το πουλακι εχει μικρα σε φωλια και ερχεται στη σιγουρη πηγη να αναζητησει τροφη .Ισως (θελω να ελπιζω ) ο αρσενικος ψαχνει και κεινος αλλου 

ειναι σιγουρα περιστερι 




ή δεκαοχτουρα;

----------


## lolita

συγνωμη επειδη δεν δημοσιευτηκαν οι φωτογραφιες το κουτσαβλακι μου ειναι αυτο




 ο αρσενικος ειναι αυτος

----------


## lolita

περιστερι είναι ακριβως σαν αυτο που ανέβασες στην πρωτη φωτογραφια. Δημοσιευσα κατι φωτογραφιες δεν ξερω αν φαινονται τώρα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου απάντησεις  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

περιστερακια ειναι

----------


## lolita

νομιζω ότι τωρα φαινονται οι φωτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

ναι εκανα καποιες αλλαγες .δες εδώ για καποιες που θα ανεβασεις στην πορεια :Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## lolita

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Μολις έκανα την εγγραφή και είμαι κάπως χαμενη.

----------


## jk21

δες τους συνδεσμους που σου εβαλα .θα σε βοηθησουν ! 

καλως ηρθες και παλι !

----------


## ninos

Καλώς όρισες και να χαίρεσαι την παρέα σου  :Happy:

----------


## lolita

Καλως σας βρηκα!   :bye:

----------


## lolita

Καλησπερα! Ελπιζω να είστε ολοι καλα! Πριν μια εβδομαδα μας τιμησε ο μπουμπης με την παρουσια του!  :Jumping0046:  επισης το κουτσαβλακι μου γεννησε! εκανε ενα περιστερακι ίδιο με εκεινη τιποτα δεν της αφησε! αυτα ειναι τα νεα μας! Εγω ομως εχω μια απορια..... Το εχω δει και σε αλλα ζευγαρια περιστεριων αλλα εχθες το παρατηρησα και στα δικα μου το αρσενικο να τσιμπαει το θυληκο. Εχω δει σε ενα αλλα ζευγαρι το αρσενικο να κυνηγαει το θυληκο και να το τσιμπαει συνεχεια. Εχθες τα δικα μου περασανε σε αυτη τη φαση το αρσενικο τσιμπουσε τη θυληκια και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα σημερα ετρωγε το αρσενικο ξαφνικα ανεβαινε στα καγκελα του μπαλκονιου και προσγειωθηκε στο κεφαλι της θυληκιας  ::  δυο φορες μαλιστα. Γιατι?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Γιατι ειναι ετοιμη να γεννησει! Για λιγες μερες πριν γεννησει το θηλυκο ο αρσενικος την εχει συνεχως σε αποσταση αναπνοης μεχρι να πανε στη φωλια!Εκει ηρεμει τελειως ο αρσενικος. Τα αρσενικα γινονται πολυ ανταγωνιστικα με τα αλλα αρσενικα. Με λιγα λογια ο "γουτος" (αρσενικο περιστερι) θελει να ειναι σιγουρος οτι αυτος θα ειναι ο πατερας των παιδιων του....Για αυτο και το κυνηγητο!

*Στη δευτερη κατα σειρα φωτογραφια που ανεβασες φαινεται οτι η περιστερα σου οταν πρωτοηρθε σε εσενα ηταν πιτσουνακι ακομα!

----------


## lolita

Να γεννησει ξανα? καθε ποτε γεννανε? Πριν 1,5 μηνα περιπου γεννησε ενα. Σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες.  Τι να πω παντως σημερα ηταν πιο ηρεμος.... Ναι μωρε το ζουζουνακι μου ηταν πιο μικρο οταν ηρθε τωρα εχει γινει νταρντανα!!! Περα απο την πλακα εχουν εξοικειωθει τοσο πολυ μαζι μας που μπαινουν ακομα και μεσα στο σπιτι!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Εννοειται πως δεν τα αφηνουμε να κατσουν μεσα!

----------


## lolita

Α και κατι αλλο. Ποσα χρονια ζουν τα περιστερια?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Να γεννησει ξανα? καθε ποτε γεννανε? Πριν 1,5 μηνα περιπου γεννησε ενα. Σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες.  Τι να πω παντως σημερα ηταν πιο ηρεμος.... Ναι μωρε το ζουζουνακι μου ηταν πιο μικρο οταν ηρθε τωρα εχει γινει νταρντανα!!! Περα απο την πλακα εχουν εξοικειωθει τοσο πολυ μαζι μας που μπαινουν ακομα και μεσα στο σπιτι!  Εννοειται πως δεν τα αφηνουμε να κατσουν μεσα!


Γεννησε 2 αυγα(απιθανο να ηταν ασπορο το ενα αυγο απο περιστερια "αγρια" κι αρα κατι αλλο συνεβη και δεν εφεραν εις περας 2 νεοσσους). Οταν τα πιτσουνια ειναι περιπου 13-15 ημερων ,η θηλυκια ξαναγενναει 2 αυγα και την ανατροφη των νεοσσων την αναλλαμβανουν και οι 2 γονεις εναλλαξ!Απο περιπου 10.30-11.30 εως 16.00-17.00 το κλωσσημα το αναλαμβανει ο αρσενικος και στο υπολοιπο (φυσικα τη νυχτα) κλωσσαει η θηλυκια!Αυτο το πουλι που δεν κλωσσαει βρισκεται σε αναζητηση τροφης και κατ επεκταση στην ανατροφη των νεοσσων.Ζουν χοντρικα απο 7-15 χρονια. Τα περιστερια ομως στην περιπτωση τη δικη σου εχουν πολλους κινδυνους. Πολλες φορες μπλεκονται τα ποδια τους με διαφορα ψιλα σχοινια ή σκοτωνονται απο αυτοκινητα ή δηλητηριαζονται απο μολυσμενες τροφες η ακομη γινονται τροφη για διαφορα αρπακτικα......

----------


## lolita

Γεια σας παιδια! Δεν το πιστευω αυτο που ειδα πριν λιγο!  :Frown:  :Confused:  ::  ειδα δυο περιστερακια μικρα που ειναι αδερφακια ενα θυληκο καιενα αρσενικο. Και τα δυο εχουν δυο ασπρες βουλες στο κεφαλι τους. Τα ειδα πριν λιγο απεναντι απο το παραθυρο μου να ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΝΟΥΝ  :: !!!! Ξερω απαγορευεται τα αδερφια να ζευγαρωνουν! Αυτα ομως το εκαναν κανονικοτατα. και τωρα τι? Λετε να κανουν παραμορφωμενα πουλακια????????

----------


## iris

η δικη μου περιστερουλα γεννησε δυο αυγα τον ιουλιο και εβγαλε δυο μικρα.μετα ξαναγεννησε μεσα στον αυγουστο εξη αυγα αλλα δεν τα αφηνω γιατι δεν σκοπευω να κανω περιστερωνα.

----------

